
What I'd Change about Data.gov - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/05/28/what-id-change-about-datagov/
======
ckinnan
Sunlight Foundation is doing tremendous work, and Data.gov is a step forward.

But we're winning the battle while losing the war...in the last 10 months the
government has created a mult-trillion dollar array of bailout programs--
PPIP, TARP, TALF, Fannie/Freddie conservatorship, Bear, AIG, Citi, GM,
Chrysler, etc. All of these new "emergency" programs are highly opaque and
lack real oversight-- in sum they are a stunning departure from the normal
functioning of our economy and democracy. (A panicky Congress has delegated
unprecedented powers to the executive branch and the Fed). This is the real
transparency challenge. Bloomberg News is actually suing the Fed for some this
information:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aatl...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aatlky_cH.tY)

